# Arouca já é património geológico da Humanidade



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 12:48)

*Arouca já é património geológico da Humanidade*

Arouca é reconhecida oficialmente pelo seu excepcional Património Geológico com relevância a nível internacional e agora é oficial a integração do seu Geoparque como membro da Rede Europeia de Geoparques, sob a tutela da UNESCO – Organização das Nações Unidas para a Educação, a Ciência e a Cultura.






_Fóssil com mais de 400 milhões de anos_

A decisão foi hoje, Dia da Terra,  dada a conhecer em conferência de Imprensa, com a presença do presidente da Associação do Geoparque Arouca (AGA), Campelo de Sousa, do coordenador executivo, António Duarte, e do coordenador científico do projecto, Artur Sá, bem como do presidente da câmara municipal. 

O concelho arouquense acolhe uma série de espécimes de natureza única como as designadas «Pedras Parideiras da Castanheira» ou as «Trilobites gigantes de Canelas». 

CiênciaPT


----------

